
Indian Govt order bans 32 sites including Archive.org, GitHub, Pastebin, Vimeo - shrikrishna
https://twitter.com/pranesh_prakash/status/550196008416600064
======
trextrex
Context: Apparently some users were hosting pro-IS content on these sites [1]

This smacks of incompetence and idiocy. It is clear that a lot of people in
the government do not understand how the internet works, and what these sites
do. (They probably do not understand that these sites contain user generated
content)

[1] [http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/31/indian-government-
censorsht...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/12/31/indian-government-censorsht/)

------
snowbeard
Fortunately these blocks are just DNS blocks at the ISP level. I just pointed
machine to use the google DNS service and everything works fine.

